# Riesen-Heilbutt an der Angel, 2,40m



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2017)

Redaktionell







*Riesen-Heilbutt an der Angel​*
Wie die SVZ zeigt, ist auch bei der Nichtanglerpresse ein richtig großer Fisch etwas, was sowas wie - in dem Falle "journalistischen" - Jagdtrieb weckt. 

Denn den großen Heilbutt, den  Steffen Plonka im Hardangerfjord fing, der war der SVZ auch eine Story wert:
https://www.svz.de/lokales/hagenower-kreisblatt/riesen-heilbutt-an-der-angel-id17487751.html

Und nicht nur ne kleine, recht ausführlich wird der Ausnahmefang geschildert.

In der Nähe der Insel Halsnøy wäre der 2,40 Meter lange und 136 Kilogramm schwere Fisch gefangen worden.

Gedrillt wurde an einer 25er geflochtenen Schnur, von unterwegs auf der Heimfahrt Richtung Hafen musste der Kran bei den Fischern "bestellt" werden, um den Fisch aus dem Wasser an Land zu bekommen.

--------------------------------------------------​
Glückwünsch an die Fänger - ein Erlebnis, das kein Angler so schnell vergessen wird.


Ein realer, großer Heilbutt von echten Anglern - wenngleich aus Norwegen und nicht um die Ecke - hat doch andere Sommerlochfüllqualitäten für mich als die allgegenwärtigen, dackelfresssenden Monsterwaller.

Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochhype




Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Vanner (5. August 2017)

*AW: Riesen-Heilbutt an der Angel, 2,40m*

Super Teil, Petri dem Fänger. Es war übrigens Steffen Plonka und nicht Maik Plonka, der das große Glück hatte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2017)

*AW: Riesen-Heilbutt an der Angel, 2,40m*

uuupsaaa - danke - wird sofort geändert.


----------



## Casso (6. August 2017)

*AW: Riesen-Heilbutt an der Angel, 2,40m*

Habe den Artikel heute bei der Arbeit lesen können. Petri dem Fänger! Eine solche Erinnerung wird man seinen Lebtag nicht mehr vergessen!


----------



## Jose (6. August 2017)

*AW: Riesen-Heilbutt an der Angel, 2,40m*

mann, das wär was für http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=285760


----------



## florianparske (7. August 2017)

*AW: Riesen-Heilbutt an der Angel, 2,40m*

Das nenn ich mal ne Tischplatte...
Petri dem Fänger.

Aber ein schöner Verschreiber im Text:
"... den Heil*boot* ins Boot ..."


----------

